# Wrightreports Help!!!



## kaizoku (6 March 2007)

I've got this problem with finding SWOT & Ratio analysis from the internet   

I visited a website called:

WrightReports 

The information for the two companies i wish to compare are available but for subscription & $$$$.   

The case is I live in Dubai and can't pay for the site to retrieve the information so if any one can help with this information, I'll not forget his favor for the rest of my life.  

I'm a graduate student in management and really need the information to rap up my project.  

The two companies are:

1- Colonial First State.
2- Centro Properties Group.


Whether you can find the information from this website I mentioned or another DO please but Please Help PLEASE!!!!!!


The Desperate Roumieh....


----------



## noirua (6 March 2007)

kaizoku said:
			
		

> I've got this problem with finding SWOT & Ratio analysis from the internet
> 
> I visited a website called:
> 
> ...




Hi, I hope I'm not wasting your time, but BRR have a recent radio broadcast on Centro:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/CNP/1328/19718


----------

